# Olomouc, Czech Republic



## CaffeeX (Oct 2, 2016)

Kafe Kodo, Ostruznicka 40, Olomouc, Czech Republic

https://kafekodo.cz

Small but well presented Cafe and roastery. On offer a mind boggling variety of coffees and freshly roasted beans. You take your drink while standing but perhaps the best place in town for tasting different beans and coffee drinks.

Nase Cafe, Dolni Namesti 173/15, Olomouc, Czech Republic

http://nasecafe.cz/kavarna

Located at the very heart of the city. Had a couple of nice cappuccinos here while sitting outside.


----------

